

Lessons Learned from My First Founder Flop - ckdarby
https://medium.com/@Jolijt/don-t-take-advice-and-more-startup-advice-2723e7a169d3

======
bkessler100
What an unbelievably honest and open confession! Sadly, we won't be seeing
anything like this from a Silicon Valley startup.

